# Funktionale Abhängigkeiten auslesen



## arkanis (7. Jan 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich benutze zum Zugriff auf ein unterliegendes Oracle-DBMS JDBC. Nun möchte ich zu einem Relationenschema die funktionalen Abhängigkeiten in Erfahrung bringen. Wie ist dies grundsätzlich möglich?
Über MetaData oder kann man das auch unmittelbar über eine SQL Query erledigen?

Danke schonmal im Voraus.

Dennis


----------



## maki (7. Jan 2008)

Was sind denn "funktionalen Abhängigkeiten" für nicht-Oracler?


----------



## arkanis (7. Jan 2008)

Funktionale Abhängigkeiten sind die Abhängigkeiten der Attribute untereinander, also sowas wie

A->B,C
das sagt, dass die Attribute B und C durch A determiniert werden.

Also zum Beispiel die Vereinbarung des Primärschlüssels.


----------



## maki (7. Jan 2008)

Was du suchst:
DatabaseMetaData
ResultSetMetaData

Hier ein Beispiel zur Verwendung:
http://www.devx.com/dbzone/Article/27992


----------



## arkanis (7. Jan 2008)

Ja, diese Bibliotheken kenne ich.
Interessant für mich scheinen die Methoden

getBestRowIdentifier
getPrimaryKeys

zu sein. Allerdings leisten diese nicht alles, was ich brauche. Am besten wäre ein Mechanismus, mit dem ich alle Abhängigkeiten auslesen kann, vielleicht oder sogar wahrscheinlich finde ich eine solche Funktionalität auch in der Klasse DataBaseMetaData, allerdings stellt diese eine ganze Fülle von Methoden zur Verfügung. Vielleicht weiss es ja einer auf die Schnelle.
Interessant wäre auch eine Lösung über eine SQL Anfrage für mich, sofern das möglich ist.
Danke aber schonmal für Deine Antwort maki.

Gruß

Dennis


----------

